# T V



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Game of Thrones........................I didn't expect that..........gobsmacked 8O 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I take it you haven't read the books then tony? :wink: 

The TV series is rubbish compared with the books. 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What's happened?

Has the Queen abdicated? 8O 

There's a lot of it about at the moment. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gaspode, I have the books on kindle, not read, will do when the tv series is finished............I like surprises :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its the best thing ive watched for years. Watched all of them up to date from series one over the past 6 weeks.

They cannot kill The Imp! He is one of my favourite characters! Cant see him getting out of this one though somehow.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He'll be sent to the 'wall', too late to join the watch because they'll all be dead :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GEMMY wrote: *He'll be sent to the 'wall', too late to join the watch because they'll all be dead :wink:
> 
> tony


Maybe. They dont take prisoners in this show though. Nobody is bigger than the story so who knows.

I wonder how many series it will go on for.

I like that Mother of Dragons. :twisted:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I wonder how many series it will go on for.


I could tell you but I'd have to kill you afterwards. 8)

GRRM still hasn't finished the concluding book - and possibly never will at his age. The bad news is that the last book he wrote went downhill badly, it was obvious he was panicking to conclude the saga but was running out of ideas. Not sure what progress is on the concluding book, no sign of it appearing last time I checked.

As for the imp - don't dismiss him yet--------------------- :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

See, isn't it more fun seeing the unexpected than knowing the outcome. :wink: 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> See, isn't it more fun seeing the unexpected than knowing the outcome. :wink:
> 
> tony


Well you would say that wouldn't you?

The problem with the TV series is that it's very much "dumbed down" from necessity, have you seen the size of the books? 8O 
The last volume alone was over 1000 pages in hardback. If they did the lot the series would last for ever and you'd never get to read your books. :lol:

The story is substantially condensed in the TV series with lots of sub-plots left out. They're not the easiest books to read simply because of the huge list of characters and their lineage, most of which is ignored in the TV shows. Reading them on Kindle is also difficult as you need to constantly refer to the glossary of characters when reading. Print on page wins every time. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont know why i havent come across or read the books. They sound right up my alley.

Although they do sound perhaps a little complex. I find I have to keep googling stuff just watching the series on TV to keep up.

I agree with Gemmy though. Its good to watch something and not really see whats coming or have someone spoil it. Please no spoilers!  

I am surpised this Aired on US TV though as its the most violent thing I have ever seen on TV and certainly the most pornographic (shocking  ). Thought you couldnt even lob a breast out in the USA without getting into bother.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GOT is the best thing on TV for years, my wife has read all the books so far and she says that they are brilliant, I'm waiting for this series to end and then we are going to swap Kindles so that she can read my Famous Five books and I can read GOTs, do you think I'm in for a culture shock :lol: :lol: 
Another brilliant series is coming to an end tonight "Happy Valley" by Sally Wainwright, it's one of the most shocking things I've seen on TV but all the characters are so REAL. Sally Wainwright deserves an award as does Sarah Lancashire who plays the lead. 
If you haven't seen it yet do yourself a favour and download it....and don't be fooled by the title!!

Mel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Baron1 wrote: *GOT is the best thing on TV for years, my wife has read all the books so far and she says that they are brilliant, I'm waiting for this series to end and then we are going to swap Kindles so that she can read my Famous Five books and I can read GOTs, do you think I'm in for a culture shock :lol: :lol:
> Another brilliant series is coming to an end tonight "Happy Valley" by Sally Wainwright, it's one of the most shocking things I've seen on TV but all the characters are so REAL. Sally Wainwright deserves an award as does Sarah Lancashire who plays the lead.
> If you haven't seen it yet do yourself a favour and download it....and don't be fooled by the title!!
> 
> Mel.


Thanks for that. Ill give it a go.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Baron1 wrote: *GOT is the best thing on TV for years, my wife has read all the books so far and she says that they are brilliant, I'm waiting for this series to end and then we are going to swap Kindles so that she can read my Famous Five books and I can read GOTs, do you think I'm in for a culture shock :lol: :lol:
> Another brilliant series is coming to an end tonight "Happy Valley" by Sally Wainwright, it's one of the most shocking things I've seen on TV but all the characters are so REAL. Sally Wainwright deserves an award as does Sarah Lancashire who plays the lead.
> If you haven't seen it yet do yourself a favour and download it....and don't be fooled by the title!!
> 
> Mel.


Just finished watching "Happy Valley". Thanks for suggesting it. Completely brilliant! Would love to see further series.

Great acting by Sarah Lancashire. Didnt exactly show West Yorkshire in a good light though!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Another brilliant battle scene on GoT

One episode to go  

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do NOT miss the season finale at 9.00

Preceded by thronecast special 

tony


----------

